# Ancient Rainforest Revealed in Coal Mine



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20070423/sc_livescience/ancientrainforestrevealedincoalmine


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Neat stuff...


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah--that's really interesting. Right in our own backyard.


----------

